# Freckles on the Tummy



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have noticed that Penelope has these spots that look like freckles on her Stomach area. She did not have them when I first got her. They recently started appearing. I've never owned a maltese before so I would like to know if this is normal for a maltese. Do your babies have freckles on their Tummy too or do I need to take her to the vet. She's not licking them or anything and is acting normal. I have attached a photo of the freckles for you all to see.

Thanks for your input


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, it's normal. They may get a bit darker. Jack & Jill both have those patches all over their bodies - I think it's so cute!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My Frankie is covered with adorable freckles all over his belly. They get darker in summer. They are a good thing!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

N-O-R-M-A-L !


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Pasha has a bit too but they fade in the winter and more prominent in the summer.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper had these all last summer---they got pretty big and she looked like a cow with all that mottling...LOL!! It is gone now, though.


----------



## wardengang (Dec 11, 2009)

Jake has them as well. He is 15 weeks old.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My Abbey has a ton of large spots all summer....she's my little "cow" girl, LOL.


----------

